
In Bay Area, even six-figure salaries are “low income” - e15ctr0n
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/04/22/in-costly-bay-area-even-six-figure-salaries-are-considered-low-income/
======
johnkoper
This map shows average salary for tech job positions in USA:
[https://jobsquery.it/map](https://jobsquery.it/map)

The difference in favor of bay area is obvious

